# My precious girl lost her fight with HSA today.



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My girl Baby was a rescue, she was the first to hear anything going on outside, and she was the toughest little girl, she would tackle anything. Today we had to make the decision that none of us wants to make, and do the right thing by her. Baby was diagnosed with HSA almost 3 yrs ago and just given 3 months to live on New Years Day, surgery was not an option for the cancer had already spread to her organs. 

She kept her appetite until the very end, her mind and heart still strong. The last few days she only moved when she had to potty or to eat, and then she was so weak that she would collapse sometimes.

Run free at the bridge my precious girl, you suffer no more. Love mommy and daddy.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.. she sounds like such an amazing girl.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss (hugs)


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your girl passing. That is so so tough. Take care:hug:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so sorry


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am so sorry...awful disease.


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know first hand how it feels. I lost my Sampson 4 weeks ago. It has to be one of Life's worst experiences. I have since put a deposit on a new GSD Puppy. I pick him up this Friday. I know this has helped me alot with the emptiness and pain.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost her, hsa takes so many, sad.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Baby


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know that doesn't count given the loss. I wish I had another way to say it. 

Run free.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for the kind words, it means a lot knowing that others care.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Blessings to you.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. I never know the right thing to say on these threads because I know how very difficult this time is. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Baby


----------



## Kidwai (Aug 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. .I lost my 13 year old German shepherd Casey just a few months ago and now have a 6m old puppy Dante. We love him a lot but it's a tall order for him to replace the vivid memories of her.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are so blessed to have had her with you for three years after the diagnosis.


----------

